# 2.1 Speakers less than Rs.6000



## altecmayank (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Firends.
I have a query regarding which speakers to buy. 

1. Main Purpose >> *High end gaming + BluRay Movies*
2. Budget >> *Rs.5500*
3. two speakers with 1 Woofer i.e. 2+1

I have to buy this tmw morning, so please suggest soon. WAiting . Thank U


----------



## altecmayank (Apr 27, 2010)

*Hello Guys..wt happen...nobosy has a clue ??? *


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 27, 2010)

I am also looking for the same stuff and saw Sony D211... heard its a nice set of speakers ... trying to locate where to buy it from Bangalore......


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 27, 2010)

Go for Altec Lansing MX5021. It may cost you a little bit higher than 6k, but it's worth it.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 27, 2010)

better take a BOSE at that price... heard the bose PC speakers cost aroun 7k


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 27, 2010)

+1 for Altec Lansing MX5021.
Fantastic sound output, THX certification and a descent price tag.
Do look for Philips Multimedia Speakers 2.1 SPA5300. Damn good Highs and extremely neat bass punch!
@ajayashish,
The starting range for a 2.1 Bose System begin from ~10K. 
What you're quoting are for typical 2.0 sets!


----------



## altecmayank (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay , I inquired with other friends and they all suggest MX5021. They also strongly suggest to buy a high quality sound card along with it for supreme sound quality. the onboard sound card will not do justice to its quality. 
I am gion for this sound card > Asus Xonar DX for MX5021 ...costs rs.4000/- I wil buy my system today n confirm on the price. also wil start a new thread to tell u all the Price of items i buy today


----------



## Utkarsh Mishra (Apr 28, 2010)

*sorry to interfere*

how can i start a new thread??
i cant find the option anywhere...!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2010)

I had the opportunity to use or sample an Altec Lansing MX 5021 and I will say that it definitely rocks as well. 



> how can i start a new thread??
> i cant find the option anywhere...!!


First check if you have the following option.
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/5567/newthreadc.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
If you don't have it then check your private messages.


----------



## altecmayank (Apr 28, 2010)

Utkarsh.... When u click onto HARDWARE Q/A ... TOP left ( not extreme top left), u wil find option for starting new thread


----------



## Utkarsh Mishra (Apr 28, 2010)

Ive  found it .......thx to u guys....!!


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 28, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> *img9.imageshack.us/img9/5567/newthreadc.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us​



*OFFTOPIC*: Are you using a Mac? The font smoothing is quite Mac like. ​


----------

